# Strange Growth @ 2 1/2 - 3 Weeks



## thursdaythunder (Nov 17, 2015)

Started the grow from seed and everyone looked good till about 4 days ago. 2 out of the 5 plants started with this odd growth,,, I'm not sure what I've missed on these two girls. Any help would be appreciated 


Here's a little more info on this basic grow.

Strain- Blue Mystic, Soaked seeds 24 hrs, then popped in moist FF Happy Frog soil in 4" pot. Under T5 for germination and first 2 weeks. Outgrew pot than transplanted into 3 gal. w/ straight FFHF and moved under 600w MH. Problem started just before transplanting and seem to worsen. I don't over water and have yet to apply Nutes. PH @ 6.3 just using well water. Other 3 girls seem to be doing great????


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 18, 2015)

Would love to help but all the images aren't showing up for me... Can other people see them?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 18, 2015)

no


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 18, 2015)

Pics didn't come through. Can you describe whats happening?


----------



## thursdaythunder (Nov 18, 2015)

sorry about the pics everyone! When I get home I'll upload the pics properly. Kind of hard to describe without showing pictures. Neither of the guys at my hydo-stores knew what was going on, but they had some ideas. I'm curious to see what y'all think.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2015)

We are curious too. Welcome to MP thusdaythunder, glad you found us.


----------



## thursdaythunder (Nov 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> We are curious too. Welcome to MP thusdaythunder, glad you found us.



Thanks for the warm welcome Rosebud! Pic links are uploaded and seem to be working. Good Luck! 
I will also update a little more info on the grow itself. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## thursdaythunder (Nov 18, 2015)

Updated with Pics and Basic Grow Info


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy Frog only has nutes (fertilizers) to last about three weeks. They look hungry to me. How long have they been in the HF since this last transplant. They look good, just need N, i think. If you want to keep organic makes some earth worm casting tea.

Other will be by with perhaps better opinions...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2015)

Well water can be very high in dissolved solids.  It could well be that the chemicals in the water are causing problems--could be raising havoc with the microbe herd.  This is looking somewhat like a pH problem.  Have you checked the PPMs of your well water?


----------



## thursdaythunder (Nov 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Happy Frog only has nutes (fertilizers) to last about three weeks. They look hungry to me. How long have they been in the HF since this last transplant. They look good, just need N, i think. If you want to keep organic makes some earth worm casting tea.
> 
> Other will be by with perhaps better opinions...



I'd planned on feeding them tomorrow. I was just waiting for the soil to dry out a bit after the transplant 5 days ago. The HF soil in the larger container seemed to hold more water than I expected... Granted they're still only 3 weeks. But I wish I'd added my perlite & dolomite lime. Was being a little lazy and now I'm paying for it. 
I'm going to hit them with nutes tomorrow. I'll also ph and check ppm of the well water. I don't think it's anything major but it caught me by surprise especially with all 5 have identical regiment. 
Thanks for the replys! If anyone has anything else, by all means....


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2015)

If you just transplanted them 5 days ago, i wouldn't do anything yet. Wait till they are dry and then decide. The new soil will kick in soon.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 18, 2015)

My vote would be that she is hungry. Nutes and calmag additive(or lime) don't get too happy with the first feeding if you are giving synthetic nutrients. with organic feeds you can get a little happier but don't go overboard with them either for the first run. Ease them into changes when they are young  Once they get older and well established, you can about mow them with a lawn mower and they will handle it.


----------



## thursdaythunder (Nov 19, 2015)

Sounds good guys. I'm going to Doctor them up later this evening. Do you think I should just scratch in or water in the after thought Calmag?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 19, 2015)

That depends. If you are using lime or other "powder" then scratch it in before watering. If using liquid additive then just water straight in.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2015)

i would wait a few days.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2015)

I would really like to encourage you again to check the ppms of your water.  I had well water that tested out at about 330 ppm.  Water with a high level of dissolved solids will screw with everything.  We did not use it to grow (or drink).  We used rain water and RO water to grow, bottled water to drink.  I would suggest that before you try the other things that you check out your water's level of dissolved solids.  If it is high, nothing else you do is going to matter.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree with THG, it is worth checking your water. That is always the first thing to check out when starting a grow. And you should check it every year to be sure it hasn't changed.


----------



## thursdaythunder (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay, so I checked the TDS of my well water after calibrating my meter. My H20 is at an astounding 40 ppm. That's almost as good as RO. I checked it 3 times at different locations in the house. 004 w/ x 10 multiplier


----------



## thursdaythunder (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone heard on Mosaic Virus? I'm sad to say I think that's what's going on with these 2 plants. It had to have been this bag of FF soil. It turned my grow room into a Pest Fest. I hate critters in MY room! Hopefully it hasn't infected the others. But oh well...life goes on!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2015)

That is an extremely good ppm level.  Where I live now, my TDS is about 50, which I love.  

Sorry but I am not familiar with the mosaic virus,,,but someone here has battled it before, I just cannot remember who.


----------

